Ask HN: How much do you still rely on traditional email and calendar? - orschiro
======
acutesoftware
Email and calendar are still the primary tools in my corporate job, despite
trying and using many other collaboration tools.

Otherwise, email still used 'a bit' but only because no one else uses it
socially anymore.

Calendar is never going to go away. You can call it calendar, diary, facebook
events, reddit reminders but it is still the same thing - a way to work out
what you need to do for the day, and remind you to do something in the future.

------
BjoernKW
A lot.

As a consultant I work with multiple clients at a time. Sometimes I have to
accommodate their tools (such as Slack) and processes but email and calendar
still are the lowest common denominator for communicating and staying in
touch.

I actually prefer traditional email and calendar because those are open,
federated protocols that allow me to use my own infrastructure and tools
rather than relying on the client's infrastructure.

Juggling multiple Slack (or similar) accounts is cumbersome and doesn't
integrate well with other tools and external processes (integrating one Slack
account into your process usually works pretty well but as soon as there's
more than one account things get messy).

------
hvass
I rely on both for everything. What do you refer to as alternative?

~~~
orschiro
Not necessarily alternative but I saw that for example Google seems to be
trying to reinvent the wheel with emailing and calendar, introducing features
like "Snooze", "Reminders", or "Goals". I am wondering how useful or widely
used this features are or whether traditional approaches to email and calendar
are just fine and sufficient.

------
anoncoward111
At work, almost entirely email and calendar and traditional land line phone.
Sometimes a video conference for more tech savvy people.

In my personal life, maybe 10% email and very little calendar. The rest is
filled with whatsapp, line, etc. I forced all of my friends to either whatsapp
me, email me, or don't hear from me.

------
pmullins
At work we're forced to use email and calendar for just about everything. At
home, we use the calendar all the time and I use email to keep in contact with
a few friends who refuse to use anything else.

------
LUmBULtERA
For work, 100% email and calendar. We don't use any instant messaging apps.

For personal life, not much email for correspondence (~10%?), but 100%
calendar (private paid email and calendar).

------
Artemix
Both at home and for work at 100%.

I don't use any social network, rarely use my phone and emails are the easiest
to note, sort etc.

Even with family, I exclusively use e-mail.

------
toomuchtodo
Entirely. There is no superior substitute for either.

------
0x01337
Very much so, especially in my personal life

------
marssaxman
What else is there?

